# UK spouse visting Greece - Visa required?



## laurayang (May 27, 2011)

Hi all,

Please could any one tell me whether I need a Visa to visit Greece? I am a Chinese passport holder, married to a UK citizen, currently in UK, holding a FLR(M) Spouse Visa. It has 'Spouse/partner remain to leave' written on my residence permit card.

Thank you!!!


----------

